# When eletricity and internet goes down



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Say a storm happens or the apocalypse happens what do you do?
Well make sure everyone (before hand) has a walkie talkie! Wether it's a neighbor or a friend and your family make sure there's connection outsider the home. You can find walkie talkies anywhere, the dollar store many not but have before, home depot, lowes, also batteries are a need and the dollar store has many types to get as many as possible!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Say a storm happens or the apocalypse happens what do you do?...


Storm. Fire up the generator and watch a BluRay. Or reload. Or repair that SxS coachgun. OR install a horn on the Mule. Or do chicken chores. Or check the drainage ditches. Or get a good nights sleep.

Apocalypse. Explain to the wife AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN why I'm not firing up the generator.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Storm. Fire up the generator and watch a BluRay. Or reload. Or repair that SxS coachgun. OR install a horn on the Mule. Or do chicken chores. Or check the drainage ditches. Or get a good nights sleep.
> 
> Apocalypse. Explain to the wife AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN why I'm not firing up the generator.


Hahahahaha that was funny!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

thelazyl said:


> storm. Fire up the generator and watch a bluray. Or reload. Or repair that sxs coachgun. Or install a horn on the mule. Or do chicken chores. Or check the drainage ditches. Or get a good nights sleep.
> 
> Apocalypse. Explain to the wife again and again and again and again why i'm not firing up the generator.


don't attract the zombies!!!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We will do what we already do when the power goes out.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> We will do what we already do when the power goes out.


Yes but the condishion outside may be impossible to be exposed to...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Yes but the condishion outside may be impossible to be exposed to...


I live on a mountain. The power goes down often because of brown outs and thunderstorms. I will do everything I do now when the power goes out. I'm not afraid of getting wet during a storm to do the normal chores.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I live on a mountain. The power goes down often because of brown outs and thunderstorms. I will do everything I do now when the power goes out. I'm not afraid of getting wet during a storm to do the normal chores.


Me neither but if it's like a quarantined area or radioactive areas it's not possible with the portection. Also I lose power way to often


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> ... I'm not afraid of getting wet during a storm to do the normal chores.


I never could figure out why folks go to the beach to play in the water but as soon as it starts raining they head for their cars!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> I never could figure out why folks go to the beach to play in the water but as soon as it starts raining they head for their cars!


I agree I don't play but I do in the rain!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Usually I strap on a gun or two and head into work while the Mrs. put the house on lock down and lets the Rotties roam free. 

Most of us are well prepared for the minor inconvenience of a power outage. Many of us are well prepared for the life changing inconvenience of world changing event. Under both scenarios a lot of forum members here will be sitting back and watching things go to hell in a handbasket, especially for those who did not take the time to prepare.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Usually I strap on a gun or two and head into work while the Mrs. put the house on lock down and lets the Rotties roam free.
> 
> Most of us are well prepared for the minor inconvenience of a power outage. Many of us are well prepared for the life changing inconvenience of world changing event. Under both scenarios a lot of forum members here will be sitting back and watching things go to hell in a handbasket, especially for those who did not take the time to prepare.


Yeah! Some of us are ready


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't feed the trolls


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

rf197 said:


> don't feed the trolls


im leaveing ok


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> im leaveing ok


I call *shenanigans*, aardvark!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I call shenanigans, aardvark!


I call a horrible parent!!!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

The scary part is someone liked a post of the aardvark


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

rf197 said:


> The scary part is someone liked a post of the aardvark


What's your problem with me?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

No problems, carry on


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> What's your problem with me?


You are selfish and are only posting for attention.

{Read signature}


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

rf197 said:


> No problems, carry on


Liar... It's okay tell e I won't get mad! I'm leaving


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We won't believe you til you leave.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> We won't believe you til you leave.


Believe what?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that child needs some supervision


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Wow that child needs some supervision


I mentioned that in one of her other posts.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> I never could figure out why folks go to the beach to play in the water but as soon as it starts raining they head for their cars!


Our hair and frizz??


----------



## DannyWilliams (Oct 28, 2013)

That's why my dad bought a 1200mwatts diesel generator.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

DannyWilliams said:


> That's why my dad bought a 1200mwatts diesel generator.


1200 Megawatts? 
Your dad bought a Nuclear Power Plant? Westinghouse or General Electric? 

1200 watts would be a very, very, very small diesel generator.

12,000 watts is a nice size. Do you have any fuel stored to run it?


----------

